# Best chance?



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

What is my best chance to catch a pompano on the fly around P-cola? Times of day, flies, method, etc? I have got to make this happen next weekend!


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

I'm making the 12 hour treck with one thing in mind.......hook and land something! I'm digging this forum thanks for all and any of the info! There's alot of fish in the sea, hopefully some of them are dumber than me. Good luck on the pomps
, hoping the weather is good and the fish are hungry


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

mrl0004 said:


> What is my best chance to catch a pompano on the fly around P-cola? Times of day, flies, method, etc? I have got to make this happen next weekend!


You'll find that conditions will dictate what you target down here. What if it's five foot surf and muddy water? You can't just target something like pompano and decide it has to happen next weekend. 

I sincerely hope it does for you but flexibility is the name of the game when flyfishing down here.

Generally there's an option but it's not always what you want it to be.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I gave you an idea on a few flies? It's like FF says it's all about the right condition when it comes to the surf. I know I've sat around for 2 weeks before seeing decent beach condition for the F-rod although at this age I'm a bit picky. If U can make cast it's good enough to get one, just keep casting they will come .

Check tides at this sight to see when the water is movin' and they will also give U an idea on premium condition time wise as far as how the bite might go. http://www.tides4fishing.com/

Pompano can be real close or way out :yes:. To tell U how close they can be to shore. I once hooked and landed one walking along dragging my fly 15' behind me right on the edge he had to be sticking out of the water to have eaten that fly :001_huh:.

Last Pomps I caught I fished for 3 hrs caught two Pomps 1 on the 1st cast and one on the 3rd. Threw maybe 250 + blind cast caught several other species but that was the only 2 Pomps thought it was finally going to be my day :no:. 

Count yourself lucky if U get 1, if you get more be real happy.

If you're RH a NE breeze is your friend fish the cuts in the bar and keep casting.

U might have a record going on Q asked.

Hope U catch a BIG POMPANO :thumbsup:.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's another tip to stay a moment ahead things. Accuweather calls out wind condition for the next 3 days coming, they're dead on w/them from my experience. Click hourly and scroll down.

I don't know your 1st fish day. Tomorrow has ideal wind conditions for casting, I'd go if I were there, Sat. looks ok early, Sunday looks real tuff for casting from the beach. The only thing certain about Pomps far as I can tell is if your fly is not in the water U won't catch'em :shifty: Don't forget your polarized shades.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Wayne. Most of the questions are due to cabin fever wishing I was down there and also due to the fact that I really don't know what I'm doing when it comes to fly fishing the salt. I've gotten some good advice, but I am a glutton for info. The more info, the better! 

I don't get to make it down to the coast much anymore, so I am trying to make my 3 days there count. It's next weekend that I'm going. I will definitely look at the weather and tides ahead of time. I might rent a kayak one day while I'm there so that will open up some more opportunities for me. 

BTW, I'm fishing the canyon Saturday!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just remember... Backing-> fly line-> tapered leader -> tippet.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

PusherManB2 said:


> Just remember... Backing-> fly line-> tapered leader -> tippet.


You got him laughin' now, he has been fly fishin' for awhile so this is already engrained into he head :yes: Lol. I do like that U threw in tapered leader though Ha!

So where U going into the canyon at & what time ? I might meet up w/U and we can talk salt some more. I had a Sat. Plan but I might be able to change that one.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

wtbfishin said:


> You got him laughin' now, he has been fly fishin' for awhile so this is already engrained into he head :yes: Lol. I do like that U threw in tapered leader though Ha!
> 
> So where U going into the canyon at & what time ? I might meet up w/U and we can talk salt some more. I had a Sat. Plan but I might be able to change that one.


I am leaving Birmingham around 6:00am, and should be up there around 7:30ish. Not sure where I'm going in yet, a lot of my buddies are camping up there and I'm bringing a friend with me that has never fly fished! Could be interesting. You're welcome to fish with us, although not sure how productive it will be. If not, maybe we could at least meet up and talk salt for a bit somewhere.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Let me know when U figure out where you're going in at and what vehicle your on. It be good just to have someone to hike in w/as I always go alone. Hadn't been in awhile it's never what I'd call great fishin' but it can be fun.


----------

